# Peppercorn Crusted Beef Tenderloin



## Chef Brian (May 10, 2002)

Peppercorn Crusted Beef Tenderloin Ingredients & Method

4 - (7 oz) beef tenderloin steaks
4 tablespoons course ground black peppercorns
1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic
1 tablespoon olive oil
pinch of salt


Rub beef tenderloin filet's with garlic and salt. Place 1 tablespoon of freshly cracked black pepper over each filet. Place steaks in a preheated pan peppercorn side down first and cook for 3 to 4 minutes. Flip steaks and cook an additional 3 or 4 minutes for a medium rare filet. To cook beef more finish in a preheated over (350 degrees) until the beef has reached the desired temperature.

Serves 4
Recipe by Brian Johnson


----------



## Norma (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to DiscussCooking, Chef Brian!
And thanks for sharing your wonderful sounding recipes!!!


----------



## Chef Brian (May 10, 2002)

Hello Norma,

Nice to be here looks like a great forum for foodies like me  ;-)

Cheers,


----------

